# Mini guppy/dwarf guppy??



## aquatico (Mar 5, 2009)

So last time I had guppy babies was 3 months ago they all grew at different rates. Anyhow the biggest ones are an inch now and showing color (red). The middle ones are just under an inch mainly yellow with a very tiny amount of red. When they were small fry they were all yellow. So I moved all of them out of the nursery except one. Because he never grew, Like at all at all :shock: And he is very active he eats and is lively and basically healthy. It's so bizarre though. He's just plain yellow no color looks the exact same as when he was born!

Especially since we had another girl drop her first fry a few days ago. They are all silver (mom is blue/silver). I thought my little guy would be a wee bit bigger then the brand new infant fry. But NO they are the exact same size :shock:


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

he maybe stunted. move him to jar and keep him for a while. how often do you do a WC on the fry tank?


----------



## janislovesfish (May 17, 2009)

Stunted growth is when the fish physically appears to stop growing and there can be several reasons for it. Sometimes poor diet and a tank that's too small for the population can be the reasons. There are cases when the physical size do not increase in growth but the internal organs do and sometimes the fish's spine can't bear the compactness and causes death. There are also cases when even the internal organs do not grow but matures still which results to a happy fish despite the stunted growth. This growth stunt can be temporary or permanent. You can try separating your fish to another safe tank for it to "breathe"...


----------



## aquatico (Mar 5, 2009)

I have it in a breeder net in a 10 gallon tank. He was with around 8-10 fry when born. Now is with 8-10 more fry. The breeder net is positioned by the hob filter so on one end gets water flow/circulation. I do a pwc once a week or so all levels of ammonia nitrite 0 and I have live plants and an air stone as well. He is happy and swimming and eating so far so good I hope he is cute X3 He's still really small I'll see if he gains any size at all.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I swear that there is this female guppy at the LFS that has taken months and months to get beyond fry sized. I went in today and finally you can actually tell it is a guppy. That thing was small forever. And its still not full grown, just recognizable with its tail.


----------

